# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الأحد 17 مايو 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 17 ماي 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها  (Sunday 17.V.2015 (GMT  Spain-la Liga BBVA 
17:00 Atletico Madrid -Barcelona
ESPN (Caribbean 901
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
DUHOK
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2
IRIB TV 3
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
beIN Sports 1
-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950 -Via4(Emu Atlas 100 HD / 200 HD
beIN Sports 1 HD
-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950 -Via4 (DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas 100 HD / 200 HD 
17:00 Espanyol -Real Madrid CF
IRIB Varesh
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band  England-Premier League 
12:30 Swansea City – Manchester City
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
Stan Sport
-Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss
IRIB TV 3
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2 
15:00 Manchester United -Arsenal
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
Stan Sport
-Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss
DUHOK
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2
Ariana National (ATN)
-Express 53°E -11470 H 4800 -FTA
-Insat 93.5°E -4141 V 5150 -FTA(C Band
IRIB Varesh
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band  Italy -Serie A 
10:30 Sassuolo-AC Milan
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
ESPN (Syndication 902
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
IRIB TV 3
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
beIN Sports 2
-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950 -Via4(Emu Atlas 100 HD / 200 HD
beIN Sports 2 HD
-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950 -Via4 (DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas 100 HD / 200 HD 
13:00 Atalanta - Genoa
TV Zimbo
-Eutelsat 10°E – 10756 V 2480 -FTA
TM 2 (ORTM 2)
-Intelsat 31.5°W -12344 V 2121 -FTA 
13:00 Torino -Chievo
A Spor
-Eutelsat 7°E -11455 V 20050 -CW (Digiturk
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
A Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss 
18:45 Roma-Udinese
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
IRIB Varesh
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
beIN Sports 1
-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950 -Via4(Emu Atlas 100 HD / 200 HD
beIN Sports 1 HD
-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950 -Via4 (DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas 100 HD / 200 HD  African Confederation Cup 
13:30 SM Sanga Baléndi -Al Zamalek
Nile Sport
-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA 
17:00 Al Ahly - Club Africain
TEN
-Nile sat 7°W -11430 V 27500 -FTA 
17:00 Espérance Sportive de Tunis -Hearts of Oak
Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 )
-Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band
-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA  Portugal SuperLiga 
17:00 Vitoria Guimaraes-SL Benfica
RTP Internacional
-Hotbird 13°E -11334 H 27500 -FTA
SIC International
-Eutelsat 16°E -12569 H 3703 -FTA  Netherlands-Eredivisie 
12:30 ADO Den Haag - PSV
ESPN (Syndication 902)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss  Major League Soccer USA 
21:00 Orlando City Soccer Club - Los Angeles Galaxy
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss 
23:00 Philadelphia Union-D.C. United
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk  Campeonato Brasileiro Série A 
19:00 Santos Futebol Clube-Cruzeiro
NKTV Evrokom
-Intelsat 45°E-11509 V 10000-FTA (DVB-S2
-Hellas Sat 39°E-11135 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2 
21:30 Internacional-Avai FC
NKTV Evrokom
-Intelsat 45°E-11509 V 10000-FTA (DVB-S2)
-Hellas Sat 39°E-11135 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)  Belgium Jupiler League 
16:00 RSC Anderlecht-Standard de Liege
NTV Spor
-Eutelsat 7°E -11471 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk
-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  Maroc-Botola Pro 
16:00 Difaa Hassani El Jadidi- Kawkab Athletic Club Marrakech
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA  Bahraini VIVA League 
14:45 ALBahrain-Al Hidd
Bahrain Sports 1
-Badr26°E-12226 H 27500 -FTA 
17:00   Al Manama-Al Riffa SC 
Bahrain Sports 1
-Badr26°E-12226 H 27500 -FTA
AD Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2  Iraqi League 
13:30 Duhok-Al Minaa
Alkass Two
-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
Alkass Two HD
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2 
16:00 Al-Zawraa-Al Shorta SC
Alkass Two
-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
Alkass Two HD
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2  Turkey-League lig.1 
13:30 Denizlispor Manisaspor
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2 
16:00 Antalyaspor-Osmanlispor
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2  Swiss Super League 
14:00 FC Basel 1893-BSC Young Boys
RTS Deux
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss
RTS Deux HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2
SRF Zwei HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss
SRF Zwei
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss  Russian Premier League 
10:30 FC Spartak Moskva-CSKA Moskva
HTB / NTV Russia
-Azerspace 46°E -11135 H 27500 -FTA
-Yamal 54.9E -12604 V 16080 -FTA
-ABS 75°E -11105 H 43200 -FTA  Croatia 1.NHL League 
15:00 Osijek-NK Istra 1961
HNL
-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss 
17:00 Zadar-HNK Rijeka
HNL
-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss  Bulgaria Premier League 
12:15 Marek-Lokomotiv Plovdiv
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat  Ukraine -Premier League 
14:00 Volyn-Zakarpattia
2+2
-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss 
16:30 FC Dinamo Kiev-FC Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk
2+2
-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  Austria Bundesliga 
14:30 SK Rapid Wien-FK Austria Wien
ORF Eins
-Astra 19.2°E -12692 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital
ORF Eins HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11303 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital)(DVB-S2  Hungary NB1 League 
14:30 Diosgyor- Gyori ETO FC
Duna World
-Eutelsat 9°E-12207 H 27500 -FTA
Duna World HD
-Eutelsat 9°E-11958 V 27500-FTA (DVB-S2  Wales Premier League 
11:00 Aberystwyth- Newtown
S4C
-Astra 28.2°E-12051 V 27500 -FTA  Scotland Division 2 
16:30 Alloa-Forfar
BBC Alba
-Astra 28.2°E-10803 H 22000 -FTA  Germany Regional League - Noroest 
12:15 Hertha Berlin -Madburg
MDR Fernsehen
-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA
MDR Fernsehen HD
-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم ايدك اخي مجمد

----------

